# Snap, Crackle, Pop....Ahhhh!



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni wants to say thank you to her Mom's internet friends. 

She went to the chiropractor on Tuesday afternoon and has never felt better. I would not have even thought about taking her to a chiropractor if it weren't for you. Each little adjustment, and Boni kept snuggling more into the vet's lap. By the end of the session, she was pretty much ready to go home with the vet. 

Yesterday, she had her usual water therapy. Today, she was bouncing around the yard and looked like an Olympic gymnast doing a floor exercise.







Can't wait til our Agility class tonight! 

So Zamboni thanks you. I thank you. The younger kids are not pleased. She is exerting her Alpha presence with more vigor than usual. 

I'm sure you'll be hearing from them.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

THREE CHEERS FOR BONI & LISA T - what fantastic news!!! So glad she's feeling so good.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Get her adjusted on a regular basis. Kai gets adjusted at least once a month. keeps everything in order and keeps him feeling good.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

YAY !!!

the benefits of chiropractic therapy are incredible !!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yippee!! I'm so glad that you are seeing such immediate results! That's what happened with Indy, and that's what made me go to one myself!!


----------

